
Visual Studio 2015 Update 3 and .NET Core 1.0 Available Now - jsingleton
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/06/27/visual-studio-2015-update-3-and-net-core-1-0-available-now/
======
DougN7
Was hoping to see that vcredist_xxx would install whatever was needed to get
the CRT and the newer UCRT in place. That's a nightmare for an application
developer because it can require one or more Windows Updates, which have been
found to not always install as documented, and even possibly needing a service
pack. VS2015 is cool, but unusable for shrinkwrap software because of the new
UCRT dependencies.

